# Alice in the looking Glass



## ThePhotoBinder (Feb 5, 2010)

It's interesting that we are inspired by movies or as this is upcoming movies to create our own concept of different Old remakes, new movies or other art in general.

I wanted to share a few Alice photos.  I created a box with material glued inside to give the effect of Alice shrinking.  I only hope that this inspires you too.

















Now for a few more from different effect.  I took an old pot and cut out the bottom to give the effect of a hole in the ground.


----------



## TylerF (Feb 5, 2010)

i think if you wanted her to look like she was shrinking, shouldnt things be bigger than her?


----------



## stone_family3 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow my DD would have love to dress up and do something like that, plus she loves hanging out in boxes. LOL.

I like the shots.


----------



## mom2eight (Feb 5, 2010)

The second shot is adorable.  My daughter too would have went wild for that box!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 5, 2010)

TylerF said:


> i think if you wanted her to look like she was shrinking, shouldnt things be bigger than her?



+1 :lmao:

But still a nice idea. And a great project with kids on a rainy day.

I like your images. They have technical problems but it is creative. For example, your lighting is not the best and can use some work. What do you use for it?

Also the checkerboard paper you lined the box with needs to be put down with more attention to details. The joints are just not very good. I'm a stickler for details because I believe they can kill a photo very easily. You obviously spend time getting ready for those images but you should have spent more.

You are creative, take your time and do it right and we will see your work in books and magazines, imo.

Your last one is my favorite. Btw, please number your photos. It makes it easier to refer to them when posting.


----------



## erichards (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with c.cloudwalker...The pictures are creative but the checker fabric is distracting because the lines are not straight and the joints are a bit sloppy.
The costumes are great as are the ideas.  Just double check the details and your photos will improve greatly because of it.


----------

